# USB disk can't be mounted automatically



## xwwu (May 15, 2013)

Dear *f*riends:

*A USB* flash *drive* can be mounted automatically, but *a USB* disk, such *as a * 500g 500 *GB* hard disk, can't be. And one more thing: how to enable *the* language option when auto-mounting by *the* computer itself?

If the *USB* hard disk *is* connected to *the* computer before *the* computer's *is* turn*ed* on*, it* will be mounted on the surface of *the* desktop.

Thank for *any* help!


----------



## zspider (May 15, 2013)

FreeBSD automounting is pretty poor, it's often easier just to type the command.

`mount -t msdosfs(assuming FAT) /dev/da0s1(check dmesg for devicename) /mnt(mount point)`


----------



## xwwu (May 15, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> FreeBSD automounting is pretty poor, it's often easier just to type the command.
> 
> `mount -t msdosfs(assuming FAT) /dev/da0s1(check dmesg for devicename) /mnt(mount point)`



Thanks for your reply. But I reme*m*ber *from* several years ago, automounting is pretty good by hald and *D-Bus*. Almost *the* same as *L*inux.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2013)

xwwu said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply. But I reme*m*ber *from* several years ago, automounting is pretty good by hald and *D-Bus*. Almost *the* same as *L*inux.



That was before everybody started to depend on Linux' systemd.


----------

